# First time touring in france



## keliz (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello all
we are off to france in june to a camp site in benodet called le,letty, what do we need to take for the electric hook ups and the water connections. allso any thing you feel we may need and any help at all, thank you 
. Liz :?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
I have not been to the site for 30 years but its a lovely location.
Don't wade over to the sand spit and get caught out by the tide, if you do it's a long walk or long wait.
Your uk lead and a 2 pin adapter will get you power most places in France.
If hookup's are limited a 2 or 3 way splitter is helpful. 
Have fun.
James


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The French normally use a two pin plug, although on occasions they use a blue europlug (the German type). Adapters are available in camping shops over here or there.
Water connections vary as much as they do here. so a set of adapters are useful. After many years I have abandoned the hose for a large watering can which, if you have selected a suitable can, is more flexible when it comes to using any water facility.

Take as much common sense as you normally do and you should have little problem.
Check on all the little extras that the French require you to carry... warning triangles, set of spare light bulbs, headlight diverters and if you use a TomTom, it should NOT show where speed cameras are.

Have fun

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Site*

Hello Liz,

That looks a nice site!

Not been to benodet for a few years, might give that a try.

Thanks,
TM.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Don't forget to carry Hi-viz vest for you and passengers if you have a breakdown and have to get out of the van.

You will notice that a lot of French drivers carry theirs on the back of their seat.

Keith


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is a nice site and one that we have visited several times.

Try to get one of the pitches down near the waterside - they are in small bays with a hedge surrounding them and about 6 pitches per bay.

The EHU is often in the bay beside and they do the connection and disconnection as the box is locked with the sockets inside, from memory it is the normal blue EHU pluf but have a continental 2 pin adaaptor available in case my memory is wrong.....

Bikes are great there as it is an easy ride into Benodet although Quimper is a tad further and the road MUCH busier......

The facilities there are good and there are some great places to visit around the area. 

The walled town of Concarneau is very pretty (but very crowded at weekends.

The lagoon is good - we used to wade over to the sand spit and spend the day there and often swim back across the gap later at high tide with all the junk piled into the kids small inflatable boat with the kids as well (guess who was the motive power for that exercise...... :lol: )

Dave


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

If you are into technology there's a great app called iTranslate-you just speak to your phone & choose the language & it will speak the phrase in French, Dutch or whatever you choose. You do need a good connection though.

My expat network will enable you to use BBC iPlayer or the other channel equivalents to watch tv on your Mac or PC-think it's about a fiver-if you don't have satellite. Again good onsite wifi is essential.

Roger


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

DrRoger said:


> My expat network will enable you to use BBC iPlayer or the other channel equivalents to watch tv on your Mac or PC-think it's about a fiver-if you don't have satellite. Again good onsite wifi is essential.
> 
> Roger


Why pay £5 a month when there are free proxy servers available? These 'give' you a British IP address, so no probs.
Brian


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks.
Not sure how you do that? Expat is easy I do know.
Roger


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We tried expat and found it a nightmare, intend to try it again on an old computer but it slowed this one down to slower than dead slow.....

Some people love it, some loath it, I reserve judgement until I have tried again......

I will probably have done that by the 29th February so will let you know then....

Dave :roll: :lol:


----------



## keliz (Oct 28, 2012)

many thanks to you all.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Liz - just some points to ponder since you ask for advice.

At risk of being an awkward sod your title says "Touring in France" but it sounds like you are not touring, but staying on one site for the duration. _(Ignore this if I'm wrong. :wink: )_

What if you don't like it at that site, or stumble across somewhere really idyllic en route, or worse still - half a mile down the road from the site you are booked into? Unfortunately you are stuffed! 8O

Possibly the greatest advantage of motorhoming in France is the ease with which you can stop at a whim almost anywhere. There is such a selection of stopping places to choose from that booking ahead is rarely necessary, even in high season at all except the most popular of destinations.

The motorhome allows you to be completely free and easy, and you can stop or go as you wish. With a couple of guides, say "All the Aires" and the Caravan Club Sites Guide you would have no problem at all touring properly and seeing a bit more of the country.

For example - Benodet is in a lovely area for sure, and I'm certain you will enjoy it, but just down the coast on the Golfe du Morbihan there's a municipal site which is probably in the best situation we have ever stayed. The site itself is good, but the surrounding coastal villages and small towns are idyllic, and all within walking or cycling distance.

Just a thought, but touring is so easy in France that most motorhomers deliberately do not book sites in advance, but value the freedom to do as the fancy takes them.

Dave 

.


----------

